# Soft Plastics



## TDFleischer (Apr 5, 2010)

Happy Spring Fishermen and Woman!

I am a teacher and my spring break begins tomorrow....This should allow me to check out my long lost fishin' holes, but my first stop is to stock up on tackle.

I have relied (too) heavily on senkos/tubes/crayfish recently and I'm hoping some of you could share a few of your favorite soft plastics so I can broaden my repertoire. 

I mostly fish ponds for LM as well as the rivers for smallies.

I appreciate your suggestions, fish hard...

Thanks,
Tim

_Sent from my DROIDX_


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Zoom Trick Worms. Rig 'em Texas style and hang on!


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I love throwing 4" Zoom finesse worms on a light Carolina Rig (The weight is no more than 3/16oz) especially in ponds. I also throw the 4" worm whacky style and on drop shot as well. Bass are not accostomed to seeing these presentations so much in pond fishing. A 4 inch worm is about the size that a real worm would get washed into ponds during the rainy season, like now. They've yet to lock on beds nor are they active enough to go chasing baitfish or bluegills so you have to slow your presentations down and downsize them to match what is natually available. Hope this helps


----------



## Bassapprentice (Apr 14, 2009)

I see that you mentioned senkos, but not the presentation. Wacky rigging is awesome all year long, and you can use just about anything in any size. Senkos, tubes, lizards, flukes. Its good stuff.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Swimbaits...Keitech Swing Impact Fat 2.8" or 3.8"...go to www.landbigfish.com and check them out. You can fish them slow, fast, bottom bounce, carolina rig, use as a jig trailer, etc.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Check out some of our tackle and you will see what you need for getting bit.. Hookerztackle.com


----------

